# Firebox Stove



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone field tested one of these? http://foldingfirebox.com/firebox-folding-stove/


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm guessing not from the lack of response. Anyone tried something similar?


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Just saw this and I hate to tell you but I can stack rocks when I get to where I am going and get the same effect. Hell I might even carry 2 square tubes just so I can set the pots on them. And it does not cost $60


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Youtube has an Ikea hobo stove similar to this for about $3.00. I went to the site and read the reviews, they all seem like they were written by the manufacturer.:scratch It reminds me of the Amish electric fire box heater full page ads in the newspapers.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

I made a hobostove after watching a youtube video. I loved mine. Simply a portable firehole.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

bugoutbob said:


> Has anyone field tested one of these? http://foldingfirebox.com/firebox-folding-stove/


Kinda reminds me of an old Chimney Starter that I use to jump start charcoal with, target has em for $9.99 ...downside being you can't fold them.


----------

